# swithland quarry, leicester



## jameswildcooper (Aug 2, 2011)

this place is absolutly huge and well worth visiting if your in the area. 
Sat there for over a hour watching them work. 
Also found out they use explosives at half 12 every day to seperate the rocks...
So off i went got there for 12 to watch and its brilliant watching them blow chunks of rocks into bits, bang on half 12 BOOM the whole ground shakes we shit ourself and a big cloud of dust rises lol. 
Only got a few photos but im sure there will be more to come


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, that's huge. Are those the work buildings on the top just right of the centre? That'll be one helluva'n explore when they stop excavating.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 4, 2011)

I Love That Last Picture


----------



## jameswildcooper (Aug 4, 2011)

yeh thats right the buildings in the distance are the buildings for the quarry. 
There is also two parts for this quarry. another bit in mountsorrel. so its bigger than this


----------



## smiler (Aug 4, 2011)

That is one big hole, impressive pics, Thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 9, 2011)

And if it fills up with water it'll be one serious dive, reminds me of the dive centre at Chepstow.


----------

